# Serbian (BCS): gudo



## Emmanon82

Hi everybody,

Once I heard in the conversation that one person called the other "gudo" - it seemed to me offensive. Is it really offensive or it depends?
If someone could translate to Russian/Ukrainian it would be more clear for me( if it`s not a taboo word,of course).

Thanks for help.


----------



## Athaulf

Emmanon82 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Once I heard in the conversation that one person called the other "gudo" - it seemed to me offensive. Is it really offensive or it depends?
> If someone could translate to Russian/Ukrainian it would be more clear for me( if it`s not a taboo word,of course).
> 
> Thanks for help.



I don't recognize this as any Serbian word that would make much sense in the context you describe. The closest word I can think of is "guda", which is a folkish word for "pig" used in some dialects of Croatian and Serbian. "Gudo" is indeed the vocative case of this noun, but it would be pretty unusual to hear people calling each other like that these days. 

However, note that I'm not really up to date on modern Serbian slang, so it could be some other word that I'm not aware of.


----------



## Emmanon82

Thank you, I think it was that word. I don`t know what kind of relationship those people in Subotica had. The boy said that to the girl and may be it was a joke, a kind of joke that many pairs have.. Thank you anyway. I`m interested in such details.


----------



## nexy

"Gudo" is the vocative case of the word "guda", and it means "little pig.


----------



## Duya

Athaulf said:


> I don't recognize this as any Serbian word that would make much sense in the context you describe. The closest word I can think of is "guda", which is a folkish word for "pig" used in some dialects of Croatian and Serbian. "Gudo" is indeed the vocative case of this noun, but it would be pretty unusual to hear people calling each other like that these days.
> 
> However, note that I'm not really up to date on modern Serbian slang, so it could be some other word that I'm not aware of.



It's seldom used in Serbia too; I've heard it more among my relatives in Bosnia, and they're villagers. On the other hand, it has hypocoristic overtones (in the context of a farmer talking about his animals with love) so I can imagine it used as a kind of internal joke among friends.


----------



## Emmanon82

Thank you , folks  
By the way, how`d you translate into English ( I`ve found this on the Internet):
"Rokni gudo tikva je za veceru". 
I can translate it , but what is the essense ?


----------



## Duya

Emmanon82 said:


> Thank you , folks
> By the way, how`d you translate into English ( I`ve found this on the Internet):
> "Rokni gudo tikva je za veceru".
> I can translate it , but what is the essense ?



And why do you think that every random post on internet has an essence?  I found a few instances of the sentence by googling, but it looks like a random sentence picked just for its fun; at best, maybe it's a quote from some joke or comedy, but even if so, I don't know where it comes from.


----------



## Emmanon82

Your language is seemed to be full of fantasy, so I thought that was an idiom. 
It sounds funny


----------



## Athaulf

Emmanon82 said:


> Thank you , folks
> By the way, how`d you translate into English ( I`ve found this on the Internet):
> "Rokni gudo tikva je za veceru".
> I can translate it , but what is the essense ?



I've never heard that sentence either, but it sounds to me like an enthusiastic exclamation calling the listener to rejoice because some extraordinary positive event is just about to happen (the sentence is calling the pig to grunt happily because it's about to get a pumpkin for dinner). It could be some local idiom that I'm not aware of, but it's not a universally known or popular saying.


----------



## Kolan

Emmanon82 said:


> "Rokni gudo tikva je za veceru".


Sounds poetic to me, and it is a nice saying, although may be not common. Хрюкни, свинка - тыква к ужину. I personally love it and would like to use somewhere else with the proper reference. Where it comes from?

Also, _za veceru_ =  к обеду днём (dinner) or к ужину вечером (supper)? Can somebody explain exactly?


----------



## Emmanon82

In Ukrainian it`s exactly an evening meal vecera=вечеря( ужин), but in Engilsh "dinner", if my memory serves me correctly, means a meal near 6.30-8.00 pm. Personally for me it`s ужин


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Also, _za večeru_ =  к обеду днём (dinner) or к ужину вечером (supper)? Can somebody explain exactly?



It's the latter._ Ve__čera_ is the evening meal, the one that's eaten as the last one before going to sleep.


----------

